

How Exercise Fuels the Brain - danso
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/22/how-exercise-fuels-the-brain/?gwh=E719F4F4FBE1F513EB0D1E0E9ACFD189

======
polyfractal
I expected this to be a fluff piece about exercise and learning, but it was in
fact rather interesting.

It should be noted that while increased "glycogen supercompensation" in the
brain correlates with the much-hyped exercise-induced-cognition-enhancement
(aka running makes you smarter/healthier/happier) the author's don't provide
any behavioral or cognitive tests. They acknowledge this, and since it wasn't
part of their study they just offer the correlation as an interesting
hypothesis.

I imagine they'll be testing cognition/behavior in their next paper.

The articles they are referencing is:

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21521757>

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22063629>

------
noobface
Great content. Scientific, only presents the facts, and doesn't take the
typical "THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING" sensationalist approach. Good on the author
and the NYT for reporting actual science.

~~~
kmfrk
_And_ they link to the source of the article. I feel like ticking this day in
my calendar to mark a good day of journalism.

~~~
paulovsk
Indeed.

------
Geee
I wonder if physical activity correlates with education results. For example,
in Finland kids typically walk or bicycle to school and are also actively
running or playing on 15 minute breaks every hour.

~~~
lena
Research suggests that it does. The book "Spark" by John Ratey goes into this
in depth. [http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolutionary-Science-
Exercise-B...](http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolutionary-Science-Exercise-
Brain/dp/0316113506/)

~~~
mattjaynes
I have to second the "Spark" recommendation. It presents the very compelling
research behind exercise's cognitive and mood benefits. I've read many of the
articles and books on this topic and Spark still included new information for
me.

After reading it I decided to finally get on a religious exercise schedule and
I've been on it for two months. The improvements to my will-power, focus, and
mood have been tremendous.

As a side note: one thing that has helped me keep up the 5 to 6 exercise
sessions per week is reminding myself that I'm only exercising for cognitive
and mood benefits. This helps me personally not get distracted by other
factors like fat-loss, improving running times, etc. If I added other non-
brain goals, then it'd be easy to get bummed out and discouraged if I didn't
achieve them, so I keep my goals purely brain focused. If those other benefits
happen as a result of the exercise, then great, but they are not why I'm doing
it.

------
orky56
Here's a few key take-aways that I hope I'm not extrapolating.

1\. Exercise without the proper "carbo-loading" can eliminate the cognitive
benefits that astrocytes provide in restoring glycogen to neurons. 2\.
Exercising every now and then versus continuously will not provide these
benefits. Intermittent exercise may just provide temporary (up to 24 hrs)
cognitive benefits whereas continuous exercise may allow it to last longer
(more than 24 hrs).

tl;dr Article should be renamed to: "Continuous Exercise with Proper Post-
Workout Nutrition (Carbs) Fuels the Brain"

~~~
gizzlon
Excuse my ignorance, but isn't beer full of carbs? =)

~~~
rfergie
1 pint of beer == 1 slice of bread (ish, in terms of carb content)

But, a quick experiment will show you that

6 pints of beer /= 6 slices of bread

------
ajtaylor
I started exercising regularly last week and I've noticed that my productivity
has soared! Until I read this article I wasn't entirely sure if the two were
correlated, but now I'm thinking there is something to it. My exercise time is
in the early morning, and it's been a great way to start the day.

------
bcowcher
I wonder what types of exercise trigger this effect and to what degree. Off
the top of my head (going by their descriptions) team sports would be ideal
not just for the exercise but the constant situational analysis, team work,
running plays etc would increase the workload on the brain.

------
ryanmolden
I always get a kick out of articles whereby they basically say 'hey,
excercising is good for you!', as though that were some kind of new discovery
:) This is a good article, and as others have mentioned it actually links to
scientific study, which is a rarity for mainstream press. On the other hand
does anyone here think that getting regular excercise WOULDN'T be better all
around, in a multitude of ways, than say sitting on your ass all day?

~~~
nitrogen
Invariably on exercise-related articles there will be a comment saying,
basically, "Congratulations, science, for proving the obvious..."

The proper response is always the same: even what seems intuitively obvious
needs continual verification through the scientific method, both to understand
the underlying physical mechanisms that drive a phenomenon, and to detect
situations where our intuition is wrong.

------
maeon3
So the hypothesis is that the reason cardio exercise every other day makes you
smarter is because the astrocytes next to your neurons in your frontal cortex
and hippocampus become 60% more capable of meeting needs to fuel your neurons
with glycogen during periods of glycogen shortage, increasing the brains
ability to keep glycogen levels at optimal levels at all times during the day.

I would like to see a study done seeing how 5 hour powers, caffeine, sugary
treats, no-doz and other performance altering drugs affect this astrocyte
supercompensation process.

